# Flowering Anubias



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Last April I bought a bunch of Anubias from a member. It has started flowering. (Sorry for the sideways pictures.)


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks awesome  do you use ferts or co2?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Flourish Excel and Flourish liquid fertilizer & liquid iron. I buffer with Alkaline Buffer and use Equilibrium.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

So cool, thanks for sharing.


----------

